# FS - 65 gallon tank (added pics!)



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my 75, so this one has to go!

Tank only, standard 65 gallon tall - 3' long, 2' tall. Glass and silicone are in excellent condition, some scratches on one end on the rim (see pictures - if you're handy you might be able to make it better, I didn't bother because it's not that noticeable when everything is set up). Back glass is painted with black latex paint, so it can be easily scraped off if you want.

Clean and ready to go!

Asking $75. I'm in East Vancouver.


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

Im interested. Please send pics.


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump! Pics up!


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump! Still available.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

how wide is the tank?


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a standard 65 gallon tall, so 36" long x 24" high x 18" deep.


----------



## Torwin (Jan 4, 2011)

Im interested, mind if I stop by sometime for a look? i work in that area, lol


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

PM'ed you, Torwin.


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump, open to offers.


----------



## anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump! Still available. I'm flexible on the price.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

that would be a nice show tank, good luck

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

PM'd you ......


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

Is this still for sale ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSQ (May 15, 2014)

Still Available?


----------

